# Americat Rods (Catfish Connection)



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I was browseing around Catfish Connection and came across these new rods, they are made by Wildcat...They dont make any 7ft which sucks cuz I would definately buy one if they did, The shortest they make is 8ft...

Definately an awesome looking rod...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I like using the 8 ft rods off my boat...however I think the 7 and a half footers are the best, most of mine are 8 ft though.

I agree with you that they are a cool looking rod.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice looking rods, if they made them in 12 foot length I would get one.


----------

